# Exercise  bike.



## Sharron1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok, have finally got round buying the thing. It is now waiting to be assembled. My physio told me two years ago to use one, i had torn my meniscus. I was too nervous to do it sooner in case I damaged my pi3ir knee any further. But now am ready for 
some low impact, low resistance cycling.Tour de France (in my head) here I come..


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 8, 2021)

Great, we had secondhand  one in garage, used at first then stated to collect dust, sold it & got more than paid for.


----------



## travellor (Oct 8, 2021)

Take it steady, build up the exercise, you'll soon see a difference!


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 8, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Great, we had secondhand  one in garage, used at first then stated to collect dust, sold it & got more than paid for.


Ah, that is slightly different from other endings of exercise bikes. To date, a towel rail, dumping ground for washing and a place to sit and read (no cycling).


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 9, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Ah, that is slightly different from other endings of exercise bikes. To date, a towel rail, dumping ground for washing and a place to sit and read (no cycling).



Not forgetting coat rail.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 9, 2021)

We bought a DVD of the view from the front of a bike riding the route of the Tour De Yorkshire. My set up  is a single speed bike on a turbo trainer. Also, stop being so negative you lot, you're supposed to be encouraging and supportive. Telling someone that their exercise bike is going to end up as a coat rack isn't helping.


----------



## janw (Oct 17, 2021)

Okay, got my son to lower the seat on our old exercise bike as he now has a new "real" bike to use, so I could actually get on it today (having a son of 6'5" and me being just about 5'2" - you can imagine the issue I had!!!). I do have COPD too to contend with, so it is a short burst now and then, hopefully will build on it. Anything to get me fitter and burning some calories. I like the idea of putting a phone in front to pretend you are outside on a journey - might have to add a bike phone holder to my Christmas list!!!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 17, 2021)

I watch telly whilst on mine but it does not make it any more enjoyable for me! I only use as it helps with my knee, I started using following advise of physio following knee replacement.


----------



## janw (Oct 27, 2021)

Still been on bike when steps have been low, though was only doing 3 or 4 minute bouts. Today I put a virtual bike ride on my phone - and I was amazed that it was a full 10 minutes before my legs called time. Okay, it is on the low resistance but I need to build up time and lung capacity before I start progressing on the effort. Very happy with what I did today anyway.


----------



## janw (Nov 14, 2021)

I am still at it, got up to 15 minutes in one go and was going for 20 minutes today, got to 17.5 mins and had to stop to use my inhaler - dang it! Will try and remember to use it before I start next time. So close, so close! Oh well, I got to add a nice high number of calories "burnt" to my food diary,


----------



## diatribe (Nov 27, 2021)

I am also starting to use my exercise bike again, usually for about 15-20 minutes now, currently on low resistance. I am curious to know what people think of such a routine and its effect on BG levels over time?


----------



## janw (Nov 27, 2021)

I have managed 32 minutes so far, I don't use it every day, but try to use it when I don't get out of the house. I am still on low resistance but have sped up a little. Not sure if it is helping my BG as I've had to go on the naughty step too much lately (hmm) - but the calories I burn can kind of cancel the naughties somewhat - just add it to exercise on my online food diary and I gain extra calories etc. But it sure has helped my lung function, which is a brilliant bonus. I find the virtual bike rides on you tube are great to use, I've actually ordered a new tablet (my ancient iPad has died for the final time), with an exercise bike holder, so hope to get that set up when it comes next week ... that should keep me even better distracted 
Anyway, well done, keep it up, it is doing us good at the end of the day


----------



## Sharron1 (Nov 27, 2021)

janw said:


> I have managed 32 minutes so far, I don't use it every day, but try to use it when I don't get out of the house. I am still on low resistance but have sped up a little. Not sure if it is helping my BG as I've had to go on the naughty step too much lately (hmm) - but the calories I burn can kind of cancel the naughties somewhat - just add it to exercise on my online food diary and I gain extra calories etc. But it sure has helped my lung function, which is a brilliant bonus. I find the virtual bike rides on you tube are great to use, I've actually ordered a new tablet (my ancient iPad has died for the final time), with an exercise bike holder, so hope to get that set up when it comes next week ... that should keep me even better distracted
> Anyway, well done, keep it up, it is doing us good at the end of the day


I am still plodding along on my new toy. 5 minutes twice a day low resistance.  Not sure if it does my meniscus any good. But it  doesn't hurt so that good enough for be. As for calories I see that I manage to  burn 7 cals. Ha ha. Fortunately I don't  have the bike for weight loss. I don't  test my bloods as I think if would be a waste of time. I don't  even work up a sweat.


----------



## janw (Nov 27, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> I am still plodding along on my new toy. 5 minutes twice a day low resistance.  Not sure if it does my meniscus any good. But it  doesn't hurt so that good enough for be. As for calories I see that I manage to  burn 7 cals. Ha ha. Fortunately I don't  have the bike for weight loss. I don't  test my bloods as I think if would be a waste of time. I don't  even work up a sweat.


Glad you are having a go and I'm glad to hear you have no pain. Just build it up at your own pace, but keep within your limits. Any amount we can do is good, it all adds up.


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 28, 2021)

You may find that short term BG increase in response to the exercise but that’s basically the shock to the system and it’ll take time to balance out. Once that happens then you ought to see fitness and BG improve. 
Certainly when I exert myself my BG used to climb for hours past exercise, now it lifts a bit but not for as long a period of time.


----------



## janw (Nov 28, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> You may find that short term BG increase in response to the exercise but that’s basically the shock to the system and it’ll take time to balance out. Once that happens then you ought to see fitness and BG improve.
> Certainly when I exert myself my BG used to climb for hours past exercise, now it lifts a bit but not for as long a period of time.


I've never thought to test my BG before and after, but (and this might well be bad timing) I tend to hop on the bike as I go back upstairs after dinner (3 storey house, just kitchen and garage on ground floor) as it is placed nicely on first floor landing and its presence reminds me to have a go (or to hurry past!). Not an ideal time for BG reading with a newly filled tummy! lol


----------



## diatribe (Nov 28, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> You may find that short term BG increase in response to the exercise but that’s basically the shock to the system and it’ll take time to balance out. Once that happens then you ought to see fitness and BG improve.
> Certainly when I exert myself my BG used to climb for hours past exercise, now it lifts a bit but not for as long a period of time.


I noticed the same thing, I did a reading before and after exercise today and it went up quite a bit.


----------

